# Memory Lane CABE Group Picture



## Freqman1

We are only a few days away from MLC/AA--can't wait. I wanted to see if there was any interest in a group photo at MLC. I was thinking about Friday morning 10 am? We could meet where Scott sets up. Also Darcie has made nametags for those who want to be identified--I'll have mine on. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

*cabe names*

yes i will be there were is scott site to meet at. from bicycle larry


----------



## onecatahula

*I'll be there . . .*

Scott's set up, 10am Friday.
See ya all there !
Pete


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Sounds good*

Yup yup good idea


----------



## Nickinator

Scott should be right at the corner of ML's driveway, and I think I'll leave some name tags there too. Between Shawn and myself we have a number of holders/clips, or you can simply stick one on. Would be great to recognize our fellow CABErs so I hope y'all will have one on! 

Great idea on the pic Shawn, 10 AM Friday, we'll be there with our smiles on!

Darcie


----------



## frankster41

I will see you there.


----------



## 55tbird

*Great idea*

I will be arriving Wednesday. Count me in!


----------



## sm2501

Our spaces are right across from the portapotty that is against Memory Lanes exterior East facing wall.


----------



## jpromo

It's all well and good until a trailer drops its door and everybody is blurry. I'm in!


----------



## Overhauler

I have our Ann Arbor reservations made , wasn't going to be able to make the Memory Lane Swap but now I think we are going to make it . I will have a trailer full of bikes , from wood wheel stuff to middle weights . This will be my first time to the legendary back to back swaps , see you all there !
 Lee


----------



## bicycle larry

*bicycles and more bicycles*

good overhauler bring all the bikes you can see you there   from bicycle larry


----------



## Overhauler

*Info on Memory Lane*

Hi , can anyone tell me the hours for the swap ( set-up , open to public , shut down ) on Fri 25th . I called them and the guy I talked to told me I didn't have to pre-register , he said ( just show up and we will put you in the field if you wasn't here last year on the pavement ). That was it , is that how it works newbies out in the field or can I pre-register for a pavement spot ? He didn't collaborate , I got the feeling I was wasting his time . All information will be greatly appreciated !!
 Thanks Lee


----------



## bicycle larry

*bicycles and more bicycles*

dont worry they will find you a good spot . the spots on the pavement fills up fast .your a little late i know they will help you out .they have allways bin good to me to find a spot 
larry is the best one to talk with he looks after the sites. next time ask for larry .from bicycle larry


----------



## Overhauler

bicycle larry said:


> dont worry they will find you a good spot . the spots on the pavement fills up fast .your a little late i know they will help you out .they have allways bin good to me to find a spot
> larry is the best one to talk with he looks after the sites. next time ask for larry .from bicycle larry




 Thanks for the info Larry , what about the hours ? The flyer isn't very informational , unlike the Ann Arbor flyer which has it down to a science .

 Thanks Lee


----------



## decotriumph

*I'll be there*

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jpromo

Overhauler said:


> Thanks for the info Larry , what about the hours ? The flyer isn't very informational , unlike the Ann Arbor flyer which has it down to a science .
> 
> Thanks Lee




There isn't really hours.. technically, it's from the time the shop opens until it closes, but basically when everybody gets up and rolls out of their tents friday morning until early afternoon Saturday. But then there's thursday where a lot of deals go down as well.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Overhauler said:


> Thanks for the info Larry , what about the hours ? The flyer isn't very informational , unlike the Ann Arbor flyer which has it down to a science .
> 
> Thanks Lee




Any spot is a good spot.The only problem is if it rains the field gets a little slick.As for hours I have seem venders there on Thursday.so I would say anytime after Thursday mid-day.


----------



## bicycle larry

*bicycles and more bicycles*

i have come in on wednesday and there was alot of venders there allready. all ways a good time .i will be there thursday at noon this year not to sell just to buy. all ready sold some parts on contacts on the cabe that i am bring parts for them .  from bicycle larry


----------



## steve doan

*Memory Lane*

If everyone came to Memory Lane to just buy and bring nothing to sell we might as well stay home.  Steve Doan


----------



## bicycle larry

*bicycles and more bicycles*

hay steve i uselly vend but run out of parts to sale .


----------



## 37fleetwood

sm2501 said:


> Our spaces are right across from the portapotty that is against Memory Lanes exterior East facing wall.




prostate trouble?


----------



## bicycle larry

*bicycles and more bicycles*

no!!!! sorry do you have  prostate trouble fleetwood not a nice think to have!!!!


----------



## Freqman1

I'll probably send out another reminder early next week but we are going with 10 a.m. Friday morning for the group pic at Scotts place. A few of us should have badges on so if you are unsure of who or where Scott is or will be located just ask one of us. V/r Shawn


----------



## Terry66

Sounds fun...I'll be there


----------



## lilchik17750

Looking forward to seeing EVERYONE at the MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SPRING SWAP. To the Newbies, the hardest part will be getting there. Once you arrive, they/we will indeed get you a spot...........so no, no pre-registration is required!! We make room for EVERYONE. Just pull up out front for your spot arrangements. Truly, there is nothing to worry about.................just get there. As for hours, like the guys said, it's pretty informal. Early setup is welcome at ANY TIME, with official hours on Show Days starting at 7 am for the shop; whereas closing up to you all and your needs. Seriously, there is usually a lot of stuff before and after the shop opens and closes, so hard to publish something formal. Ann Arbor on the other hand is under much tighter time constaints. 
Sorry if someone left it with your feeling less than encouraged to set up!! 

Safe Travels All.............let's catch up shall we? Worst winter we've had in quite a while, and much to be proud of having survived.

Lisa

Scott, I think you need another landmark OTHER than the porta potty.............wink


----------



## jkent

what s the weather looking like for the swap?
Looks like plans have changed for me.
Now the wife wants to go, but can't get off work until 12:00 and has another hour drive home.
So that puts me leaving here sometime after 1:00pm and originally had plans to leave at 6:00am.
Crap.... that puts me up there sometime after 10:00 pm.
thanks jkent


----------



## lilchik17750

Here is a link to the weather. It keeps changing as the week goes along:

http://www.toledonewsnow.com/weather


----------



## Freqman1

Ok looks like the possibility of a little liquid sunshine in the am. Unless we have a driving rain we will still do the pic at 10am. If its too bad we will postpone until 1pm. If you are unsure of where look for anyone with a name tag on. We will meet where Scott is set up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

*Final Group Picture MLC 14*

I cropped and reduced the file size. I will send the original pics to anyone who contacts me via email at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com and you can work your photo magic. V/r Shawn


----------



## dougfisk

*"I wouldn't want to join any club that would have me as a member" - Groucho Marx*


----------



## bricycle

ok, sooooo whoz who?


----------



## kz1000

A good turnout, another site I'm on meets at a big Gas and Oil show each year and does the same picture, then a # is put above everybody's head and people can then post, "I am # 4", and so on, some people like to remain anonymous.


----------



## Balloontyre

Some great people in that picture,
shout out to the cheeseheads !!!


----------



## Crazybikelady

Dang, had to work! Looks like it was a good time


----------



## decotriumph

bricycle said:


> ok, sooooo whoz who?




I'm the good lookin' one.


----------



## hoofhearted

kz1000 said:


> A good turnout, another site I'm on meets at a big Gas and Oil show each year and does the same picture, then a # is put above everybody's head and people can then post, "I am # 4", and so on, some people like to remain anonymous.





*kz1000* Good Idea .... here it be .............


........  patric









=========================================================================================
=========================================================================================


----------



## OldRider

Just at first glance I recognize three....Darcie, Nick, and Shawn.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

OldRider said:


> Just at first glance I recognize three....Darcie, Nick, and Shawn.




That's about as far as I got as well haha

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo

13! The number of dollars left in my wallet.


----------



## bikiba

looks like a really fun time! 

dnt want to mess the numbering, but there is a person behind #1. You can just make out his face and glasses. 

Maybe you can make him #0 or #0.5


----------



## scrubbinrims

Well I didn't get the memo about the time change and am not pictured...must have been to preoccupied going through franksters free stuff.
Good to see everyone and thanks to those I made deals with.
Chris


----------



## hoofhearted

bikiba said:


> looks like a really fun time!
> 
> dnt want to mess the numbering, but there is a person behind #1. You can just make out his face and glasses.
> 
> Maybe you can make him #0 or #0.5





*C'mon, now .. bikiba ... have you been watchin' too many of those paranormal / ghost TV shows ??

Well .. maybe if I hold my noggin jus' right I can see a poncho ... but i know i been peepin' too many 
Spaghetti-Westerns .. you know -- Clint Eastwood -- the man with no name .... BTW .. here's mine --- 26. *


.........  patric








==============================================================================
==============================================================================


----------



## bikiba

Hahaha! Yeah I think it is a black/white/Grey plaid shirt... Or poncho


----------



## decotriumph

*#17*

I am number 17


----------



## Freqman1

*Flat Tire*

Don was in his camper watching "Days of Our Lives" when we took the pic I captured the Flat Tire in his natural habitat! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent

Sorry I didn't get the chance to stick around for the picture.
I had to leave out first thing Friday morning and missed the group pic.
I did have a chance to meet a lot of new faces and had a good time while I was there.
I didn't sell any big ticket items but sold a few parts. and even done some trading parts for a complete bike.
I traded some fenders and a few other parts for a complete girls Columbia 5 Star with locking springer and front drum brake.
I put some used tires on it right there at the show and rode the bike around for a few minutes. 
I think it will clean up really nice. It has all of the goodies too.
again I apologize for leaving so abruptly I didn't even get a chance to say buy to anyone.
JKent


----------



## bicycle larry

*the cabe groupe pictures*

yes i am 20 bicycle larry .yes don likes to watch tv on rainy days got to know don a few years a go at memory lane.hes a lot of fun good guy to know.also tyler31 was the first guy got to meet on cabe .he came in from california first time he had bin there .i got to email him to see if he got his monark.also no 15 had a real nice mercury pace maker like mine we talked a long time very interresting guy to talk with.also shawn 35 was taking pictures like me. be putting some pictures on later to day.got a lot of parts  for another monark super deluxes from harveys boy dave of memory lane.


----------



## 56jetflow

*the cabe group pictures*

I am #19 had a great time!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane pictures*

had a real good time at memory lane here is some pictures will send more .


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane pictures*

will post more pictures later to day also no 7 for got his name a meet a lot of guys from all over this guy like what shawn and i put on the cabe .a real gentleman had some really nice bikes   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane pictures*

this is the last pictures i have of memory lane also got a lot of parts from memory lane harvey and scott allways a good deal . from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle

Don't ya just love wet bikes and parts?


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane pictures*

hay i did send some dry pictures!!!!


----------



## bricycle

bicycle larry said:


> hay i did send some dry pictures!!!!




not your fault.  Indeed you did!


----------



## oskisan

*Shelby speedline airflow*

Just out of curiosity... how much was that shelby speedline airflow going for?

Thanks,
Ken

P.S. Great pics!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane bicycles and parts pictures*

hi ken yes i asked the samebut was sold but if you go to jds bicycle pics of memory lane .you see some shelbys there that he had got that day .he said he would sell me the one boys .its npence him and his dad are real good guys to deal with sead him a pm .thanks about the pics i put on going to put pics on of ann arbor show nexts


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

I like the white one. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane bicycles and parts pictures*

yes i did too it was a real eye catcher .some one done a super nice job on it   from bicycle larry


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

What's the story with the blue canti? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*More great pics!*

bicycle larry
THANKS FOR PICS!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane bicycles and parts pictures*

thank wes . i like to see more of thees picture takeing of shows i can not make. from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1

I'm #35 (kneeling front, center). V/r Shawn


----------



## rlhender

I'm #22

Rick


----------



## frankster41

scrubbinrims said:


> Well I didn't get the memo about the time change and am not pictured...must have been to preoccupied going through franksters free stuff.
> Good to see everyone and thanks to those I made deals with.
> Chris




I thought when I got back from the picture taking the free stuff pile had shrunk a quite a bit. LOL
 Oh by the way I am #11


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Aka Jeffrobee #33*

That's me!  33. My son asked me what's more fun memory lane and Ann Arbor.  I said memory lane.  Never enough time for fun at ann arbor. Great time!


----------



## rideahiggins

I'm #32.

Jim


----------



## Oldnut

I'm number 6 looking for a tank for a Blackhawk or a falcon nice or rusty or bent up


----------



## bricycle

hoofhearted said:


> *kz1000* Good Idea .... here it be .............
> 
> 
> ........  patric
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 148306
> 
> 
> =========================================================================================
> =========================================================================================




bump up....


----------



## catfish

I am #36. In case you could not tell by the name on the hat.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Now tha tMLC and AA are over, heads up for the CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET!*

NOW THAT MLC AND AA ARE OVER HEADS UP!
You don't want to miss the 
28th CHICAGO AREA BICYCLE SWAP MEET.
It is on Sunday May 18, 2014, Oak Forest, Illinois, 60452
MARK YOUR CALENDAR AND SEE POSTER FOR DETAILS:


----------



## 55tbird

*Great Time!*

Had a great time at both shows meeting fellow CABERS. I am #4 in the picture.  Mike


----------



## hoofhearted

*Patric Cafaro
Am #26 in group foto.
Claim to Fame ... Originator of the 1956 ''Me Too'' Movement,
In SW Ohio.

Turns out I was the only member.

Aarrrgh !!*


----------



## Flat Tire

I'm not in the picture, couldn't find my Pomade, BUT I was watching from my vending spot. #63


----------



## Freqman1

@onecatahula here are the ruffians from 2014 you were looking for. Interestingly Paul G. is standing beside you in the first photo but not in the numbered one? Here is what I have:

1. ? 2. ? 3. Classicriders 4. 55tbird (Mike Mech-RIP) 5. onecatahula (Pete D.) 6. Oldnut (Ron) 7. Steve Doan 8. ? 9. Darcy Baxter 10. Dave Stromberger 11. Frankster41 (Frank R.) 12. ? 13. JPromo 14. Nickinator (Nick Baxter) 15. Mike Burden 16. Nate Pence 17. Decotriumph (Alan M.) 18. sm2501 (CABE owner Scott M.) 19. 56jetflow 20. bicycle larry 21. ? 22. rlhender (Rick) 23. ? 24. ? 25. kratemayhem? 26. hoofhearted (Pat C.) 27. ? 28. ? 29. ? 30. George K. 31. Ty Brann 32. ridesahiggins 33. Jeffro 34. ? 35. Freqman1 (Shawn S.) 36. Catfish


----------

